# My fish keep dying



## twall (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm not sure what is going on. all my levels are 0.0 and the ph is around 7 as best as I can tell with the dip stick tester. I have been doing a 25% water change every 3 days. I have a 90 gallon tank that I had no problems for a year running with Angel fish and Balla Shark and sorts (then the ICH attacked) After that I cycled the tank and was putting fish back into it. I started with two Graumi's along with 5 Rosey Barbs. One Graumi died after a day. then the next day the Rosey Barbs started dying one a day now and they seem to be breathing very fast and kinda twitching and darting the day before they die. The water is a little cloudy but the ammonia shows 0 on the test. If anybody has any advise on what is going on with the fish it is really starting to frustrate me. I'm not sure if there is something in the water, if so what? I have added water conditioner while I am doing water changes, and added some more to see if that helped the problem. I looks now as if the last Rosey Barb will be gone tomorrow if th pattern keeps up. 

~Tom Wall


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like your tank is not cycled since the ICH problems. 

Read this: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...posting-if-your-fish-dying-your-new-tank.html

You should have some nitrAte in your tank, no nitrate likely means its not cycled. If you have plants then it may be normal not to have any nitrates, so that is the exception. 

If the fishes gills are red or if there is any red through their fins then they are having ammonia poisoning problems, even if your strip shows 0. The strips are not all that accurate. If they are gasping at the top for air then there may not be enough oxygen in the tank so you can increase airation to help that. 

If it were me I would buy a liquid master test kit so that I could tell what is going on for sure in my tank. If you are interested in that API makes a really good master test kit. 

Goodluck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It also sounds just like your ick problem has returned.

If you want to avoid all these disease hassles in your big tank, set up a little tank and quarantine the new fish in it for a few weeks before moving them to the big tank. It works wonders.


----------

